# Yesterday in Sandestin



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

A friend and I decided a day kayaking would beat a day at work, so we spent Friday on the water. I was a little surprised when I crossed Chocktaw Bay and saw white caps but I'm already up. We launched and fought the waves for the first hour or two but managed to put a few fish in the yaks. Here is a pic of my friend Alex with his slot red, and no pics of my 19 inch trout. Once the clouds blew out, it got hot so we were back on the ramp by 1. Fish-on!! GT


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Amigo, 

Choctawhatchee Bay is a fairly large body of water. Don't be surprised about whitecaps or even four foot waves. You have to keep a careful eye on wind direction and thunderstorms. I'm sure you know all this by now.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I know the right winds can generate quite large waves. They were calling for east winds at 4mph....I know they were closer to 10mph when we launched...they eventually turned from the south and that flattened it out since I was fishing the south end.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is that the Legion Park ramp?


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes that was Legion Park.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and great photos.  Any day saltwater kayak fishing is better than a day at work. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------

